# Emg 81/60 vs 57/66 vs het set? And another question or two. PRS.



## Tj_saxon

Ok guys I hate to say it but my lap top speaker are pretty much trash. So I don't know if its them or if maybe all these sets sound the same. Sooo I am coming to you guys for help. Is there really a different sound between these sets? If so would you mind trying to explain it to the best of your ability?

On a side note if I went with the EMG 81/60 would the metal works sound any different than the plain old black plastic ones? I kinda want the brushed chrome or chrome due the fact they are going in a prs so I just figured it would look a little more... In place I guess is the way to put it lol. So yea any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Also one last thing if anyone has a prs se cu24 (any colour will do but blue would be the best) with any of these emgs in it would you please post pictures. Thanks a ton guys. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Andrew0472

Tj_saxon said:


> Ok guys I hate to say it but my lap top speaker are pretty much trash. So I don't know if its them or if maybe all these sets sound the same. Sooo I am coming to you guys for help. Is there really a different sound between these sets? If so would you mind trying to explain it to the best of your ability?
> 
> On a side note if I went with the EMG 81/60 would the metal works sound any different than the plain old black plastic ones? I kinda want the brushed chrome or chrome due the fact they are going in a prs so I just figured it would look a little more... In place I guess is the way to put it lol. So yea any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also one last thing if anyone has a prs se cu24 (any colour will do but blue would be the best) with any of these emgs in it would you please post pictures. Thanks a ton guys. Hope to hear from you soon.



Hey mate,

I just swapped out my 81/60 for the emg het set. The 81/60 was a good combination for metal. The 81 was very tight, the 60 was creamy smooth and did an alright clean tone although sometimes I felt like it was a little muffled. You can't really go wrong with the 81/60, its just that there are options out there if you want a little more.

The het set is still quite hot and still maintains the emg tone which I enjoy. However, the pickup is way more dynamic and lively. It reacts to your picking a lot more like a passive. The bridge has a more full sound, its just more organic with better mids (remember we are talking actives here). Its still tight, maybe a tad less than the 81. Its just more versatile though and its just a really nice sounding pickup. The high end isnt harsh and the pickup is nice and clear. 

The neck on the het set is really really cool. It stays nice and clean on a clean tone (still sounding warm and full), can break up a tad if you dig in and have a bit of gain on the clean. When distorted its not muffely and can get nice and smooth. 

Overall the het set is better than the 81/60 imo. If i was playing metal all day and playing metal live (e.g. the 5150 drop tuned metal like parkway) I'd stick with the 81. But I want something that can do a bit of everything whilst maintaining some active tone and the ease of use (no soldering, i suck). I love the het set. 

I did want to try out the 57/66 because it sounds killer as well but it was super expensive for me. It seems like the het set is closer to the 81 than the 57 is. Someone else will have to help you on that one!


----------



## that short guy

I've tried all of them and to me the 57/66 is the best for my ears. It's not any where near as compressed as the 81 or 60 so you get your dynamics back, it has the warmth clarity and feel of a passive set but the punch, saturation and tightness of an active pick up. It truly is a perfect cross between actives and passives. 

they're very versatile to the point that I haven't found a sound that the pick ups can't achieve. I put them in my EC-1000fr to try them out and after the first day I was hooked and now I've put them in all of my guitars. 6,7, and 8 string all sound amaizng


----------



## Tj_saxon

Hm, Now I am kinda torn between the het set and the 57-66... I do mainly play metal but there are some times I want to mellow out and turn on a delay and reverb and just do some ethereal stuff on the clean channel. I wish I could go to a music store and they just have them in all the guitars lol. I have always been an emg guy, I originally was 81/85 but then fell in love with 60. Makes my sweeps sound better haha. I tried the titans and even tried going back to my first set of passive replacements the old hot rodded set (JB/Jazz) and it just wasn't for me. I want to put these in my prs but I feel that the old school blacks just wont fit the prs look. I actually like the bridge pick up in the se. Its pretty freaking hot. The neck on the other hand is just really like under powered to me. I was also slightly interested in the coil split emgs (81tw 89?) but I read some kinda negative reviews a while back. Any who I am rambling. Keep the good responses coming haha.


----------



## Yianni54

Het set +1


----------



## Tj_saxon

I'm actually talking to a guy on here about getting a 57-66 combo. But if we can't work things out I am pretty much positive I am gonna pull the trigger on a het set due to recommendations so far. I mean I was thinking about it and why stray from what I know. I know I like 81/60 and the het set is the "better 81-60". If I don't like them it will be easy just to eBay an 81 and a 60 for cheap.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Do it , it's nice to have some tonal options.
Not sure who/if anyone like MF or AMS is stocking them yet, but just letting you know in case you didn't already that EMG website has the Hets now in the metal-works look options, not just the shiney black chromes.

Man I wish they'd sell bridge only on them. I might even email on that when I do have the $ (in case they would happen to say yes).


----------



## Tj_saxon

They have pictures of them but I don't think the option is available yet and I really want brushed chrome. I wanna stay away from anything to glossy due to finger prints and smudges lol.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

They have them on here, but it's pricey. Looks like they're $263 no matter the covering.
EMG Pickups / JH "HET" Set / Electric Guitar Pickups, Bass Guitar Pickups, Acoustic Guitar Pickups


----------



## RustInPeace

I own both sets, I think I prefer the hets just slightly over the 57/66.


----------



## Itchyman

I own all 3 sets, including a gold metal works 81/58 set. I also have a number of other guitars with passives. TBH, I like them all. 

The 2 81's sound the same to my ears. The Hetfield bridge has the most grit and grime, but is also probably the most useful (despite it's output). The 81 has a super polished tone, and is the most focused. The 57 sounds the most rounded of the 3. 

The neck pickups are harder to favourite, because I love them all. I'd have to say the 58 has the most warmth, although it is really hard to clean up. The 60 has a very clean, and crisp tone. Some might call it sterile, because it is super pure. I like the Hetfield neck better than the 66. It's hard to say why.

With all that said, these pickups still do not clean up with volume changes as well as a real passive pickup. They are a lot closer to passives, than the classic EMG; wherein they sound more organic, and react to picking dynamics more effectively.


----------



## RustInPeace

^^ I find the 57/66 clean up nicer with the volume knobs more than any of the others.

I still prefer the het set because of the bite and tightness the bridge has and the deep clean tones of the neck. The 57/66 sound more "jangly" in the highs with a slightly looser bottom end.


----------



## Tj_saxon

It's looking like everyone is leaning more towards the hets.  I will wait for a while and see if they stock any up at the 239.00 price. If not I will just get metal work 81/60 and call it a lose. Until all of that any one wanna trade a jet set for some Dimarzio Titans? Lol.


----------



## Yianni54

Here you go:

http://youtu.be/YlK4LOlB9-Q

I've owned all three. I still own the Het Set.


----------



## Tj_saxon

Hey how do the di things work? Can I play them from my lap top into my bugera half stack?


----------



## Yianni54

I wanna say it's for re-amping. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Itchyman

If you gotta go cheap, I'd consider the 81x and 60x.

PS
To get the reamping things working properly, you ideally get the output impedance to approximate what comes out of the guitar. Luckily it isn't too much of an issue with active's, and line level works well and enough. You do, though, need to get the volumes similar.


----------



## Tj_saxon

Yep that's gibberish to me lol. I will Google it though haha.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

MF now has the Hets stocked in the brushed-chrome for the standard $239.
Plus you should get another 10% off from that (might have to call in to get it), so basically $215 now.

EMG Metal Works JH James Hetfield Humbucker Signature Set | Musician's Friend


----------



## Tj_saxon

I know I'm late but thanks!!


----------

